
Amazon patent reveals 'voice sniffer algorithm' that could analyze conversations - walterbell
http://abcnews.go.com/Business/amazon-patent-reveals-voice-sniffer-algorithm-analyze-conversations/story?id=54175793&cid=social_twitter_abcn
======
ejlangev
Shocking news that a company aiming to put a microphone in every house is also
working on how to analyze all the voice information it can gather.

------
justinclift
Ugh. Auto playing sound.

~~~
walterbell
Alternate: [https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/31/business/media/amazon-
goo...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/31/business/media/amazon-google-
privacy-digital-assistants.html)

